# Noris 1948b - Spinrute



## Dübel (4. April 2022)

Ein Kollege beim Traditional Fisherman Forum hat in England diese schöne Rute gekauft. Er hätte gerne ein paar weiterführende Informationen. Baujahr? Klappring original?
Hier hat doch bestimmt irgendwer den passenden Katalog und kann ein bisschen Licht auf die Sache werfen!


----------

